# New Zealand needs chefs and other skilled workers



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Christchurch in Canterbury, New Zealand is facing a severe shortage of chefs, prompting Hospitality New Zealand, which represents over 2,400 hospitality businesses in New Zealand to push the government to add chefs to the Canterbury Skills Shortage list. Restaurants re-opening after the quakes are desperate for high level staff, but many chefs were forced to leave the city after the February earthquake for jobs overseas or in other New Zealand cities.

Many restaurants and other businesses suffered extensive damage due to the earthquakes; It has taken many months for businesses in the area to recover from the earthquakes. 

To help with the rebuild effort after the earthquakes Immigration New Zealand developed a Canterbury Skills Shortage List. The list makes it easier for qualified workers, mostly from the construction industry, to immigrate to Canterbury, New Zealand.

An Immigration New Zealand spokeswoman said the Canterbury skills shortage list was limited to roles directly related to the rebuild. Chefs are listed on the national long-term shortage list but were not listed specifically for Canterbury.

Canterbury currently has 70 hospitality businesses due to re-open following earthquake repairs. 

Source : New Zealand needs chefs and other skilled workers - Interested applicants apply now!


----------

